# Oxanabol alpha pharma reviews



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi I'm fed up with all these fake ug labs that under dose all there produce so my source has managed to get (oxanabol alpha pharma)

Has anybody tries these tabs there 10mg and 50 in a pack?

What dosage would you say needed to be taking as I'm guessing they will be higher dosed then a ug lab.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alpha pharma is ugl. You do know that?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Alpha are an underground lab. Normal dosing is 30-50 mgs a day and normally their stuff is bang on...not their HCG though.


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

Alpha is my favorite lab, most of there stuff is quality


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Brilliant I have just got my self a few boxes to last me awhile I have enough for 100mg daily so I should be ok


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Want to get some var and these are one of the top ones that keep popping up


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

L3wjx said:


> Brilliant I have just got my self a few boxes to last me awhile I have enough for 100mg daily so I should be ok


nice resell pic.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've heard mixed reviews of AP orals. Oils are always great but not so sure about the orals


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Resell pic? If your talking about selling them u have no chance took me she's to source these !


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Alpha are an underground lab. Normal dosing is 30-50 mgs a day and normally their stuff is bang on...not their HCG though.


I have Alpha Pharma Hcg 5000UI 3 vials. Are them bad?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mahiqo said:


> I have Alpha Pharma Hcg 5000UI 3 vials. Are them bad?


They might do something for you...I got a cousin of mine 30,000 IUs of Alpha HCG and it did nothing for him until the very end...the last shot or so. I hope you'll be lucky.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Alpha hcg i found to be bunk,,the oxys were cr4p too.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Used there dbol thought it was crap did not even get back pumps from 50mg ed. There oils are a different story tho. Suppose u cant be good at it all.


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

mal said:


> Alpha hcg i found to be bunk,,the oxys were cr4p too.


I want to ask u something about hcg. If i do blood work when i am on Hcg can i find if it's bunk or not? Does it influence LH ? Or it just mimics LH and i can't see that on blood work?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mahiqo said:


> I want to ask u something about hcg. If i do blood work when i am on Hcg can i find if it's bunk or not? Does it influence LH ? Or it just mimics LH and i can't see that on blood work?


Buy a pregnancy test kit....organise a shot of HCG for yourself...take the shot but leave enough to wet the stick and wait to see if your pregnant. If there's 1 line you're HCG is bunk...if there's two, congrats, you're pregnant!! Yay!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

See AP orals are sh1te and HUGELY overpriced


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> See AP orals are sh1te and HUGELY overpriced


Yep...their oils are good but also overpriced. Well, over here anyway.


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Yep...their oils are good but also overpriced. Well, over here anyway.


I live in eastern europe and here Alpha Pharma prices are on the lower side ... and they aren't fake as the code checks online just fine .


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Yep...their oils are good but also overpriced. Well, over here anyway.


Yeah oils are overpriced too mate. I can get genuine pharma amps cheaper than alpha pharma amps.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> Yeah oils are overpriced too mate. I can get genuine pharma amps cheaper than alpha pharma amps.


Well I'm not allowed tell you the price they are over here..but I assure you its fkin ridiculous...the sellers here have convinced everyone here theyre a genuine pharma manufacturer so theyre robbing everyone based on that.

For a long time all you could buy in Limerick or Galway was Alpha...next thing Isis came down here from Norn Ireland...that slowed things down for Alpha, and everyone was blown away with the quality of Isis for the price.

What people didn't realise was Alpha wasnt/isnt brilliant and thus expensive, theyre just dosed as they should be..whether pharma or UGL!

Next thing a seller (who shall remain nameless) introduced Crius..then fellas were travelling from Galway to his place 80 miles away to buy Crius..which was as good as either AP or Isis and much cheaper than both. Then they got shutdown...and I'm bloody gutted, haha. Moral of the story...a big price, sexy packaging and licence to distribute does not make a lab legitimate..but F me people just want to be suckered.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Hi I'm fed up with all these fake ug labs that under dose all there produce so my source has managed to get (oxanabol alpha pharma)
> 
> Has anybody tries these tabs there 10mg and 50 in a pack?
> 
> What dosage would you say needed to be taking as I'm guessing they will be higher dosed then a ug lab.


Now that you're a bit wiser...could you name and shame some of these fake ug labs for us pal...its your duty as a member I think. Have you noticed there's been an influx of "Alphas a great lab" threads lately by the way dude? You wouldn't be using the forum to push Alpha shur you wouldn't now?


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

I think that ap var is ****e had better results from rohm


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Nope you think I'm getting rid of my next 2 courses you got another thing coming this was hard to get hold of.


Jesus, don't get rid of them. Noones saying that...I just want to hear who the fake labs are. AP hard to get hold of....where..Antartica?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Nope you think I'm getting rid of my next 2 courses you got another thing coming this was hard to get hold of.


Dude....seriously...name and shame or are you just pimping Alpha?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Ap letro is terrible, not touched an oral other than there clen since.

Only used one of there oils also @mixerD1 knows my view on that though lol.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Ap letro is terrible, not touched an oral other than there clen since.
> 
> Only used one of there oils also @mixerD1 knows my view on that though lol.


Yes...and IMO you owe it to yourself to try Isis tren A..youll sack AP para after that.


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry about delay I'm sure I don't have to pimp alpha as most guys are pretty dam knowledgable about this company hence why I brought loads,because of this forum !!

But the bunk gear coreeee where to start (bsi under dosed)

(New prochem round my way essex-just oil been tested) also had a few pots of rohm labs anavar that tested positive for winny !!! That my opinion each to there own!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

L3wjx said:


> Sorry about delay I'm sure I don't have to pimp alpha as most guys are pretty dam knowledgable about this company hence why I brought loads,because of this forum !!
> 
> But the bunk gear coreeee where to start (bsi under dosed)
> 
> (New prochem round my way essex-just oil been tested) also had a few pots of rohm labs anavar that tested positive for winny !!! That my opinion each to there own!


how did you test them?


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Orals by a test kit and bsi & prochem was at uni in a lab.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

L3wjx said:


> Brilliant I have just got my self a few boxes to last me awhile I have enough for 100mg daily so I should be ok


i dont get why your food is included in the back ground - i want to see gear not peas


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

L3wjx said:


> Orals by a test kit and bsi & prochem was at uni in a lab.


how does the test work? you tested the physical tab? or....


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> i dont get why your food is included in the back ground - i want to see gear not peas


Was on the side when I got in from collecting my gear so fort Gear+healthy food = BIG


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> how does the test work? you tested the physical tab? or....


Test kit works like this,you crush a tablet up put it in a liquid seal and shake the colour of the liquid depends on what it is made from.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

L3wjx said:


> Was on the side when I got in from collecting my gear so fort Gear+healthy food = BIG


thinking gear + food = BIG

my instincts tell me you could be on to something there mate just found it funny how you tried to style it out with "Got a few boxes of oxanabol" then upload a pic of alot more than just the tabs you started the thread for


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

L3wjx said:


> Test kit works like this,you crush a tablet up put it in a liquid seal and shake the colour of the liquid depends on what it is made from.


where can i get one


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.labmax.ca/products/steroids-test-kit-case.html


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

L3wjx said:


> http://www.labmax.ca/products/steroids-test-kit-case.html


But say you had some bunk gear that was underdosed, this test kit would just tell you that it was good to go.

Waste of money IMO.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Sorry about delay I'm sure I don't have to pimp alpha as most guys are pretty dam knowledgable about this company hence why I brought loads,because of this forum !!
> 
> But the bunk gear coreeee where to start (bsi under dosed)
> 
> (New prochem round my way essex-just oil been tested) also had a few pots of rohm labs anavar that tested positive for winny !!! That my opinion each to there own!


Mate I don't think you are getting the message that alpha pharma orals are absolute crap.

Nobody I know rates them at all! In fact one person I know does and that's because he is a rep.

Don't get too excited about the orals mate


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

L3wjx said:


> http://www.labmax.ca/products/steroids-test-kit-case.html


Why don't u test Alpha Pharma oxanabol ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

shadow4509 said:


> Mate I don't think you are getting the message that alpha pharma orals are absolute crap.
> 
> Nobody I know rates them at all! In fact one person I know does and that's because he is a rep.
> 
> Don't get too excited about the orals mate


theyre Clen is the best on the market tho  lol

got some AP Naps coming this week, giving them a bash. WC naps will be hard to beat, but im willing to try lol.

as for other orals like dbol, letro, t3 etc, the only way is proper pharma.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> theyre Clen is the best on the market tho  lol
> 
> got some AP Naps coming this week, giving them a bash. WC naps will be hard to beat, but im willing to try lol.
> 
> as for other orals like dbol, letro, t3 etc, the only way is proper pharma.


Yeah the AP clen is pretty potent. Písses all over the Chinese crap.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sharpz said:


> thinking gear + food = BIG
> 
> my instincts tell me you could be on to something there mate just found it funny how you tried to style it out with "Got a few boxes of oxanabol" then upload a pic of alot more than just the tabs you started the thread for


Exactly....looking like someone's selling a few bits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Just had my first ever Astralean tab and I'm shaking like mad lol, struggling to write this message on me phone.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

3 alpha threads on the go at one time. Mods must be on vacation.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just had my first ever Astralean tab and I'm shaking like mad lol, struggling to write this message on me phone.


Yep, to be fair Ive heard the astras are potent. There's no point faking clen though...its just too obvious when theyre nor working.


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> 3 alpha threads on the go at one time. Mods must be on vacation.


Please get off your high horse mate,of I was selling I'd have a lot more stuff than 2courses and I'd do it on a brand new account not my Persanal one.

It's good to no the complete idiots on here though so thanks for the heads up,I see a lot of jealous people on here too saying to expensive get ug lab,yh it is over priced but if you have the money why not.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Please get off your high horse mate,of I was selling I'd have a lot more stuff than 2courses and I'd do it on a brand new account not my Persanal one.
> 
> It's good to no the complete idiots on here though so thanks for the heads up,I see a lot of jealous people on here too saying to expensive get ug lab,yh it is over priced but if you have the money why not.


Haha, I think you don't quite grasp the meaning of the phrase high horse.

Now, seeing as you started name calling you juvenile pr**k with your 2 shytty little AP cycles...that little collection there Id shift by 9 oclock on a Monday morning and have it forgotten about by 5 past.


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Now that's good for you congratulations that you could sell that by 10"o'clock hahaha must have a lot going for you as you have so much spare time.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Please get off your high horse mate,of I was selling I'd have a lot more stuff than 2courses and I'd do it on a brand new account not my Persanal one.
> 
> It's good to no the complete idiots on here though so thanks for the heads up,I see a lot of jealous people on here too saying to expensive get ug lab,yh it is over priced but if you have the money why not.


That's a good way to make a name for yourself mate!

Seriously no one is jealous of your AP cycle! It's not too expensive it's just too expensive for what it is. I can get pharma cheaper than alpha - why would I buy alpha if I can get pharma!?

You will be disappointed as soon as you start on the orals.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Now that's good for you congratulations that you could sell that by 10"o'clock hahaha must have a lot going for you as you have so much spare time.


I take it you're not testing the authenticity of underground gear in college today so...quiet day is it?

Odd that a fella who has access to a college lab wouldn't just make his own AAS I think. Unless you're talking shyt.


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't go collage you complete tool,I'll leave it at that an u can guess what my job is haha.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

College janitor? You did say in an earlier post you'd had Prochem tested in a uni lab if you recall. So I don't think it was too unreasonable to guess you were a student. Unless as I said earlier your talking shyte. Which its starting to appear more and more like. Will you provide proof of the uni labs tests on prochem please? Its normal and expected on UKM to provide proof of findings when claims like these are made.


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry can't help with that now as this was last year,an I wouldn't even buy another pot to try.....










Don't no why people are saying I sell the products not asif I stock all this !!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L3wjx said:


> Sorry can't help with that now as this was last year,an I wouldn't even buy another pot to try...


Ok then, describe the process.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

L3wjx said:


> Sorry can't help with that now as this was last year,an I wouldn't even buy another pot to try.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, OMG.....reseller alert?!

idiot.


----------



## L3wjx (Jan 21, 2013)

That picture is from online,can't u read it says not asif I stock this compared to mine,u think I'm that much of a donut to post that pic up if I was selling products haha!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, OMG.....reseller alert?!
> 
> idiot.


Bullshytter alert you mean?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lets leave it there guys. Thread closed...


----------

